# Check Your Suspensions



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

We have a 2009 Outback Sydney 310FRL. The 5th has approximately 12-13,000 miles on it.

On our return from Arizona last week, we pulled into a truck stop in Beaver Utah. Young guy strolls over and tells me he heard some popping sounds as I turned around and also believed the axle shifted during the turn. Lovely.

Long story short, the suspension was completely shot. Springs were flat, bushings gone in the shackles and bolt holes worn to the point of being at the breaking point.
This unit has not been abused, has not been overloaded and has never seen a gravel road.

The suspension was upgraded to very heavy duty, grease-able ( 5 zerks per side) suspension and springs are now 6 leaf instead of the four that came with the trailer. I stood beside the mechanic as he removed all the parts and replaced them. Very educational. I also feel very fortunate as had anything broke , he indicated that I could have lost an axle, wrecked the unit and/or caused a crash.

Also note, In May of 2013, I had 4 new tires installed, and the bearings checked and repacked. 
During the suspension replacement, the mechanic noted that most of the wheel nuts had been put on backwards and the two rear wheels had not been properly tightened (after the repack). Will be having a chat with some local people here that did the supposed (work ???).

Lesson Learned ??? I will be double checking EVERYTHING after anybody puts a wrench near this thing. My big mistake was trusting so called "Professionals" Yeah right.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds like you were very lucky. Indeed, it pays to check suspension parts regularly. I really hate to pay a "professional" and find out he knows less than me....


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Upgraded our equalizers last summer and replaced all the original nylon bushings at the same time. Now everything can be greased..


----------

